# your method in composing



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I heard somewhere Beethoven would write out a piece in its rhythms and then fill out the harmony and tones afterwards, at least sometimes. Most common by far I heard is they write a melody and harmonize afterward. Sometimes I write freely the melody and harmony same time as I go along, and shape out the rhythm afterward, while other times I find a scale and play around with it. 

I’m wondering which methods y’all use?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I use my natural talent to compose astonishingly brilliant pieces by ear. It all comes down at once, from God! 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I do no use any method.

I was such a bad composer I gave up forty years ago


----------



## Larry (Oct 5, 2017)

Song writers start with the words, fill in the chords, and the melody usually comes last. For composers it's all about the melody. If the melody is poor there's not much hope for the rest of it. The melody determines the rhythm and the chords write themselves. Then when you have some semblance of music you fill in the dynamics and articulations based on the feel of the piece.


----------



## Larry (Oct 5, 2017)

nikola said:


> I use my natural talent to compose astonishingly brilliant pieces by ear. It all comes down at once, from God!
> Thanks for asking.


Let's hope it coming from God and not the other place.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Larry said:


> Let's hope it coming from God and not the other place.


:devil: :devil:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The litmus test in my opinion is anyone is free to use any chords they want with at least a common tone or step away from previous, which follows the rules of modulation and if their ears can lead them back to home chord after all the wandering around, then they are safe. There are other things involved as well of course such as context.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just play around on the piano, find ideas I like, and let it form itself.


----------

